# Tourist visa



## dadman63 (Dec 11, 2017)

When I goto the Consulate to get my visa - can I get it immediately or do they mail it to me?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

dadman63 said:


> When I goto the Consulate to get my visa - can I get it immediately or do they mail it to me?


Not really sure. Would be best to give them a call to make sure.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Hey dadman, welcome to this site. Not sure about the States but I applied and got a 12 month multiple entry visa online in Oz some 5 or 6 years ago after working there for 6 months, (found my better half) cost was 140 aussie dollars, never went to the consulate, mailed my passport, application and prescribed fee. From memory took about 3 weeks.
Now saying this I would never bother to do this again as I had to leave the country every 3 months which I never did and subsequently paid to extend my visa every 59 days, got my ACR1 card etc.
Things have changed now and I am sure others will give more up to date info. I now simply rock up in PH. and get an automatic 30 day tourist visa, extendable at the airport to 59 days for about PHP 2,400.
How long is your visit? Is it your first time to visit PH?
Not sure of your circumstances but as said you can just rock up as you are from a first world country and providing there are no legal eagle cases pending or on record then no probs.
If just going for a month or two book your flights and enjoy.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

U.S. Citizens:

He can Visit The PI Visa Free for up to 30 Days. Most do that and extend before the 30 Days are up at any of the many Immigration Offices.

U.S. Citizens planning to enter and visit the Philippines for 30 days or less do not need a visa prior to travel to the Philippines, provided their U.S. passport is valid and they have a valid return ticket. However, in excess of 30 days, U.S. citizens must either apply for a visa at the nearest Philippine Consular Establishments in the US prior to travel or upon arrival in the Philippines at the Bureau of Immigration(BI), Magallanes Drive, Port Area, Intramuros, Manila, (63-2) 465-2400. Limited services are also available from numerous BI sub-ports in these cities throughout the Philippines.
Source:
https://ph.usembassy.gov/u-s-citizen-services/local-resources-of-u-s-citizens/living-working-philippines/

Extensions:
Extension of Stay


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Good info Joe and just reiterating that a visa extension up to 59 days can be secured with BI at the airport, Manila, probably Cebu, try to have the correct pesos "change" as we usually have in the past 1K notes and strangely enough they don't have change, twice now Benjie has had to run off and find change, wiser now and we always have smaller denominations much to the disgust of the attendees when you produce 100's, 50's and 20 peso notes, no tips. I am sure since the new government came into power things may have changed, only my opinion and observation. 

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Philippine Consulate Stateside*



dadman63 said:


> When I goto the Consulate to get my visa - can I get it immediately or do they mail it to me?


When I was stationed on Guam I could go in and the same day get an extended tourist Visa stamped the same day the cost back in 1998 was $150 for I think it was a 90 day Visa it's been a long time.


----------

